# Snowfall Totals?



## IceLady64 (May 14, 2010)

I'm looking for a website that will give me snowfall totals by year for the Colorado Front Range. Does anyone know of such a creature?

Thanks!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.wunderground.com/history/


----------



## IceLady64 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks much!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

IceLady64;1046310 said:


> I'm looking for a website that will give me snowfall totals by year for the Colorado Front Range. Does anyone know of such a creature?
> 
> Thanks!


Here is one. It says Denver got 59 inches last season. I know for a fact I plowed at least 90 inches in Golden this past season.

It's only for Denver...Keep in mind that they kept track of these measurements at Stapleton Airport at first untill 2008 and then changed it to the DIA airport way out east when it opened for the recordings.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/bou/?n=denver_snowfall


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

NOAA does it


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I'll be the one that says it ... It's all junk

In Chicago they have official measurments at Ohare. They sometimes refer to other airports or stations. These stations are made up of mostly volunteers(home hobbiests) and are not official nor consistent. Not only that they do not live a storm. So you may have a quick 6" that settels rapidly to 2". How about drifting, etc. Last year there were several great examples where the local weather stations claimed 9" and we hit 15" only 2 miles from it. A quick drive proved us right but, they had the hobbiest station.

If your contracts state the official area measurement you had better be careful of what they claim and what you will be plowing!


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

scottL;1053348 said:


> I'll be the one that says it ... It's all junk
> 
> In Chicago they have official measurments at Ohare. They sometimes refer to other airports or stations. These stations are made up of mostly volunteers(home hobbiests) and are not official nor consistent. Not only that they do not live a storm. So you may have a quick 6" that settels rapidly to 2". How about drifting, etc. Last year there were several great examples where the local weather stations claimed 9" and we hit 15" only 2 miles from it. A quick drive proved us right but, they had the hobbiest station.
> 
> If your contracts state the official area measurement you had better be careful of what they claim and what you will be plowing!


Yep, anyone can request a station from the NOAA website and they will provide the instrument. Its an instrument thats above ground so drifts do not matter. Either way, yes it is a volunteer doing it, a few times, every single day.


----------

